# Crochet Soap Cozy V.1



## kikajess (Feb 9, 2014)

Last night I decided I needed a soap cozy to use with soap bars in the shower rather than trying to keep the bar wrapped with my wash rag. I chose crochet because that is quicker for me than knitting. 














I haven't tried it yet. I will try it out tonight after work and update with an account of the experience. And pictures of how the cozy held up. 

Do any of you make and/or use soap cozies? How do you make them? How do you like using them? Is there a better thing to use other than a soap cozy? I'd love to see pictures of your cozies or cozy-like items. 

Thanks for sharing this with me!

*Please read on if you would like to know more about the pattern:*

I googled lace crochet stitches and saw a pattern with a shell stitch I liked: The Dainty Daisy's Shell Stitch Beanie.

If I had had hemp yarn I would have used that, but instead I had a DK weight linen blend yarn on hand--Belfast in the Shamrock color:




I used a size H hook.

I used a plain ol' bar of soap as my measuring tool. 

Rnd 1: chain 32

Rnd 2: 
(I will omit this round in the next version. I was thinking the cozy would need a pull to close it up, but it really doesn't)
Join to first chain with slip stitch to make a ring
Ch 3
double crochet in next ch
ch 1
sk ch
dc in next ch
repeat until there are 15 dcs
ch 1, join to 3-ch space with a slip stitch

Rnd 3:
Ch3 (this counts as first dc), dc in same stitch, ch 1, 2dc in same stitch, *skip 1 dc, 1 ch space, 1 dc, then (2 dc, ch 1, 2 dc) in next chain space* repeat from * to beginning chain. This should give you 7 shell clusters.

Rnd 4: Slip Stich to ch 1 space, (ch 3, dc, ch 1, 2dc) in that same chain 1 space, (2dc, 1 ch, 2dc) in each ch 1 space around. 

Rnds 5 - 10: Repeat round 4

Row 11: Join with a slip stitch in the 3-ch space. Stitch the opening closed with some scs going across. Tie off. 

Turn the cozy inside out. Weave the beginning end in on the now inside. Place bar of soap into the cozy. 

Plans for V.2:
#1: Start at the bottom and work up so the opening has a scalloped edge. 
#2: Add a loop for hanging the cozy on a hook in the shower.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 9, 2014)

Those are lovely!! I was just thinking about begging my BFF to make me some, so bookmarking this page.

I like how you have a helper cat in the first two photos, that was very nice of her to show her little mitten paws for scale


----------



## Tienne (Feb 9, 2014)

Ooooh, that looks really lovely, kikajess!  I think a scallopped top edge like you suggest for a V.2 would look really beautiful as well.  Thank you so much for the recipe! 

PS. Those cute little kitty feet are ever so sweet, too.


----------



## Lin (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice! I use a nylon soap bag and a knitted soap bag. The knitted has a drawstring to close but can open up on me, and the nylon bag has a slider thingy to keep it closed. The knitted one was a gift from a close friend last year. I really like having both so I have something if I'm throwing the knitted bag into the washing machine. I know its just used for soap, but it seems gross to never clean it. I don't clean the nylon bag haha, but then nylon isn't an absorbent material. And I DO rinse the suds off the nylon one every time before hanging it back up.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't have any right now to show. I also put a drawstring and I use cotton thread.  I would be interested in how a linen blend or other yarns would work.  Be sure to let us know.  I do like your shell design, very pretty!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 10, 2014)

I do make them. I just got a new computer last month so I don't have the picture on this one to post, but I will try to this week. I use mine as a soap "dish". Making soap has been a wonderful experience, but I truly hate cleaning up after soap. I hadn't used bar soap in years (until I started to make it) because of the scummy mess. I use a rib stitch, the soap doesn't seem to stick to it much, and I can throw the "dish" into the washing machine, and I just air dry it and it's clean and ready to go again. It's also a nice way to wrap the soap for gift giving.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm struggling with something, that keeps coming up in my mind.
As you probably know I'm Dutch, and we (and more EU residents) use a "wash-hand", where the rest of the world - to my knowledge use washing cloths and all other kinds of crocheted/knitted items.
(apart from sponges, luffahs and other scrubbies).

Is there someone who can enlighten me why no one uses or makes wash-hands?
Seems more practical than a square cloth.

If the picture is not clear enough, it's a kind of square mitten, usually of the same fabric as the accompanying towel. 

TIA


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 23, 2014)

We call them "bath mitts" here in the midwestern USA. Not as common as "wash cloths". The ones I've seen usually look more like mittens: https://www.google.com/search?q=bat...mnyASowIG4DA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1536&bih=730


----------

